# Forming radius



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> With a soft radius you could use a 1x4. Tighter radius and we rip down tempered Masonite.


Yep. Masonite is my vote too. :thumbsup:


----------



## actionman (Jan 5, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Remind me never to trust you with the budget for formwork. :laughing:


This is a job I'm doing for my gf's brother, if it was for a regular client I'd just have the forms cast out of platnum :laughing:

1x4s worked great, I'll post some pics when done.


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

Little late in this discussion, but the guys that form where I often work will put the relief cuts in a 2x if they dont have any bender board. But I've noticed they put the cuts on the inside of the radius - the sharper the bend, the more cuts they make.
Dave 





Dave


----------



## custom patios (Jan 2, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Remind me never to trust you with the budget for formwork. :laughing:


hahaha. how true. but you cant make better curves than with azek. well worth the investment imo. i use them over and over an over.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

custom patios said:


> hahaha. how true. but you cant make better curves than with azek. well worth the investment imo. i use them over and over an over.


That's purty. :thumbsup:


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Some of you that do this work on a regular basis may just be surprised how economical a dedicated flexible forming system really can be. We have 3 or 4 sets of Poly-Meta forms, most at least 6-7 years old, and some likely nearing 150-200 pours. There's also a bunch of forms in the rack at the shop that have only seen a few pours I'm sure. The advantages that I see in real use with them is:

- The transition between each piece is nearly seamless, unless your trying to bend them extremely tight.

- They have very little memory, a few minutes in the Sun and they're straight again.

- They don't suck moisture out of the concrete edge like wood does.

- They require absolutely no fastener's, you can set them with a sledge & hammer.

- You can set them in a fraction of the time it takes to set wood forms. The first time you strip them, you won't believe you dicked around with wood/composite/ siding/etc..... so long. As a matter of fact, I'd be hard pressed to think of the last time we didn't strip these forms off withing an hour of finishing the slab.


----------

